

FlapBot – Bot for FlapMMO.com - zachhuff386
https://github.com/zachhuff386/flapbot

======
ansimionescu
I got to level 64 and there are no more pipes. Hilarious and very timely done,
good job!

------
zephjc
Lag caused it to not get beyond pipe 3 the first two times; got to around pipe
25 before it failed again.

~~~
zachhuff386
You can disable the bars to reduce lag

    
    
      var drawBars = false;

------
alexir77
I went to pipe 25 and there were no more pipes afterward. Great and job and
great use of getImageData().

------
chandrew
very nice!

